# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Fondet e Investimeve

## Gerrard

Ne kuadrin e pergatitjes se paketes ligjore per "Investimet kolektive ne fondet e letrave me vlere", Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere kerkon te prezantoje shkurtimisht Fondet e Investimeve, si nje nga skemat e investimit kolektiv ne letrat me vlere.

Pervec tyre, ekzistojne edhe forma te tjera te investimit kolektiv, si : shoqerite e investimeve (ose kompanite me fund te mbyllur), ose trustet (te njohura si : unit investment trusts).

Ky prezantim, si i pari i ketij lloji, synon t'u vije ne ndihme investitoreve te letrave me vlere per te kuptuar se çfare jane fondet e investimeve dhe cilat jane parimet baze te investimit.

Ne procesin e investimit, pergjegjesia ndahet mes tre paleve:

Se pari, Qeveria ka pergjegjesi per te mbrojtur investitoret kundrejt mashtrimit, pandershmerise dhe abuzimeve.

Se dyti, Fondet e investimeve kane pergjegjesi per tju siguruar investitoreve nje transparence te plote ne lidhje me risqet dhe te ardhurat, qe rezultojne nga investimi.

Se treti, Investitoret kane pergjegjesi te jene te mireinformuar dhe te ndergjegjshem mbi ate qe duan te arrijne dhe parashikimeve te fitimit te tregut.

Duke sjelle eksperiencen me te mire, shpresojme te japim nje vizion te qarte mbi fondet e investimeve, duke ndihmuar ne zgjerimin e njohurive te investitoreve per nje qendrim realist ne percaktimin e synimeve te investimit dhe parashikimeve qe mendojne te bejne ne te ardhmen.

Kryetari

Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere

----------


## Gerrard

Cfare eshte nje fond investimesh?



Fondi i investimeve perfaqeson nje kontrate, qe ka si pasoje lindjen e nje skeme investimesh kolektive ne letrat me vlere, funksionon sipas parimit te shperndarjes se riskut e te fitimit dhe administrohet per llogari te investitoreve nga nje shoqeri administruese. Njerezit, te cilet blejne kuota ne nje fond investimesh quhen investitore te ketij fondi, ose aksionere te tij. Blerja e kuotave siguron para per fondin e investimeve, te cilat do te investohen ne aksione, obligacione dhe letra te tjera me vlere. Kombinimi i ketyre letrave me vlere dhe mjeteve te tjera qe zoteron fondi njihet si portofoli i tij.

Cdo investitor mund te fitoje nga investimi ne fond ne tre menyra:

   1. Fondi i investimeve mund te siguroje te ardhura ne formen e dividenteve dhe interesave nga letrat me vlere qe zoteron. Keto te ardhura u shperndahen investitoreve ne menyre te vazhdueshme, ne formen e dividenteve per kuotat qe ata zoterojne.
   2. Cmimet e letrave me vlere qe zoterohen nga fondi mund te rriten. Kur nje fond shet nje leter me vlere, cmimi i se ciles eshte rritur, ai siguron nje te ardhur kapitali. Shumica e fondeve shperndajne kete te ardhur per investitoret ne fund te vitit.
   3. Ne qofte se fondi nuk i shet, por i mban letrat me vlere, cmimi i te cilave eshte rritur, vlera e kuotave te fondit rritet. Rritja e vleres se kuotave do te thote nje vlere me e larte e investimit te investitoreve. Ne qofte se dikush shet kuotat, ai do te siguroje nje vlere me te larte ne krahasim me investimin e tij fillestar.

Fondi i investimeve i jep investitorit mundesi te zgjedhe : ose te marre dividentet dhe te ardhurat e tjera, ose t'i riinvestoje ato perseri ne fond duke blere kuota shtese.



Tipe te ndryshme fondesh investimesh

Investimi ne cdo fond mbart edhe risk. Investitori mund te humbase nje pjese, ose te gjithe parane e investuar ne fond, sepse :

   1. letrat me vlere qe zoteron fondi mund te mospaguajne dividente dhe interesa
   2. cmimet e letrave me vlere mund te ulen dhe si rrjedhim:

    * nese fondi shet nje leter me vlere, cmimi i se ciles eshte ulur, peson nje humbje kapitali
    * nese fondi nuk shet letrat me vlere, ulet vlera e investimit te investitorit ne fond.

Cdo fond investimesh ka te ardhura dhe risqe te ndryshme. Ne pergjithesi, fondi me te ardhura potenciale me te larta, ka riskun me te larte.

Cdo investitor, perpara se te investoje, duhet te njohe synimet dhe risqet e cdo fondi dhe te shohe nese ato pershtaten me synimet e tij.



Tre tipet baze te fondeve te investimeve jane:

    * Fondet e aksioneve
    * Fondet e obligacioneve
    * Fondet e tregut te parase.

Fondet e aksioneve investojne, kryesisht, ne aksione te emetuara nga kompanite vendase dhe te huaja.

Fondet e obligacioneve, kryesisht, investojne ne obligacione.

Fondet e investimeve te tregut te parase investojne, kryesisht, ne letra me vlere afat-shkurter te emetuara nga Qeveria qendrore dhe lokale dhe kompanite e ndryshme.

----------


## Gerrard

Fondi i investimeve lehteson procesin e kursimit dhe te investimit per investitoret, u krijon atyre mundesi te marrin pjese ne tregun e letrave me vlere, sipas mundesive financiare qe ata disponojne. Fondet e investimeve ofrojne disa avantazhe, ku perfshihen: drejtimi profesional, diversifikimi, zgjedhja, likuiditeti, pershtatshmeria dhe lehtesia e mbajtjtes se regjistrimeve, te shoqeruara keto me rregullat strikte te autoritetit rregullues, si dhe transparencen e informacionit.

Drejtimi Profesional. Tek nje fond investimesh, jane profesionistet, ata qe manaxhojne portofolin e letrave me vlere dhe vendosin se cila leter me vlere duhet blere apo shitur. Nje fond, zakonisht, drejtohet nga nje shoqeri administruese, e perfaqesuar nga nje individ ose nje grup individesh, eksperte ne investimin e letrave me vlere, te cilet zgjedhin ato investime, qe synojne te plotesojne me se miri objetivat e fondit. Drejtuesit profesioniste te fondit te investimeve kane mundesite per pune kerkimore dhe aftesi tregtuese per te vendosur se cilat letra me vlere te blihen apo te shiten. Me ndryshimin e kushteve ekonomike, drejtuesit mund te korigjojne strukturen e fondit te investimeve per te plotesuar objektivat e fondit.

Diversifikimi. Nje fond investimesh ka ne portofolin e tij nje shumellojshmeri te letrave me vlere, per te minimizuar risqet qe mund te lindin nga secila leter me vlere. Nje individ, nuk mund te arrije te diversifikoje portofolin e tij, ne ate menyre sic mund ta beje nje fond investimesh. Rrjedhimisht, ai duke bashkuar mjetet e tij me mjetet e investitoreve te tjere tek nje fond, ky i fundit ben te mundur krijimin e nje portofoli te shumellojshem letrash me vlere me nje kosto me te vogel.

Zgjedhja. Cdo investitor ka objektiva te percaktuara, te cilat synon t'i arrije ne procesin e investimit ne letrat me vlere, ne pershtatje me kushtet e tregut. Per kete arsye, duke njohur avantazhet dhe disavantazhet qe ofrojne llojet e ndryshme te fondeve te investimeve, si: fondet e aksioneve, obligacioneve dhe te tregut te parase, ai mund te zgjedhe metoden e investimit, qe i pershtatet me mire objektivave te tij.

Likuiditeti. Likuiditeti eshte aftesia e nje investimi per t'u kthyer ne para sa me shpejt, me sa me pak humbje te vleres. Kuotat (aksionet) e fondit te investimeve jane investime likuide, sepse mund te shiten cdo dite. Fondet e investimeve, vazhdimisht, blejne, ose rimbursojne kuotat (aksionet) e investitoreve. Cmimi i rimbursimit te kuotes (aksionit), bazohet ne vleren neto te aseteve te fondit (NAV). NAV per kuote perfaqeson vleren korente te tregut te te gjithe aseteve te fondit minus detyrimet, pjestuar me numrin total te kuotave (aksioneve) ne qarkullim.

Pershtatshmeria. Ju mund te blini ose te shisni aksionet e fondit direkt me fondin, ose nepermjet nje brokeri, banke apo ndermjetesi tjeter, me ane te telefonit, e-mail-it apo nepermjet kompjuterit personal. Ju, gjithashtu, mund te organizoni riinvestimin automatik te fitimeve tuaja, ose te pranoni shperndarjen periodike te dividenteve dhe fitimet nga kapitali te paguara nga fondi. Fondet mund te ofrojne nje shumellojshmeri te sherbimeve te tjera, duke perfshire te dhenat e gjendjeve mujore dhe tremujore te llogarise, informacionin mbi tatimet, te drejten e hyrjes ne kompjuterin e fondit dhe informacion per gjendjen e llogarise.

Mbrojtja e Investitorit. Fondet e investimeve rregullohen dhe mbikqyren nga shteti nepermjet Komisionit te Letrave me Vlere. Si pjese e legjislacionit te pergatitur nga ky Komision, te gjitha fondet duhet te plotesojne standartet e aktivitetit, te mbikqyren per zbatimin me perpikmeri te rregullave kunder mashtrimit, dhe te ofrojne transparence ne informacion per investitoret aktuale dhe potenciale. Keto ligje hartohen per te mbrojtur investitoret nga mashtrimi dhe abuzimi, por ato nuk ju ndihmojne ju per t'iu treguar se fondi qe keni zgjedhur eshte me i miri, ose te parandalojne nje fond nga renia ne veshtiresi. Pavaresisht nga rregullat shume te rrepta te autoritetit rregullator, ju mund te humbisni parate tuaja te investuara ne nje fond investimesh. Fondi i investimeve nuk garantohet ose sigurohet nga nje shoqeri sigurimi, bile edhe nese aksionet e fondit blihen nepermjet nje banke.

----------


## Gerrard

Fondet e investimeve qe investojne ne aksione quhen fonde te aksioneve. Kur ju blini kuota (aksione) te nje fondi aksionesh, ne thelb ju beheni nje prej zoteruesve te seciles prej letrave me vlere ne perberje te portofolit te fondit. Historikisht, aksionet kane qene nje burim i rendesishem per rritjen e te ardhurave financiare, megjithese edhe aksionet e kompanive me te sukseseshme, mund te perjetojne renie periodike ne vlere. Koha ka vertetuar se investimi ne aksione eshte investimi me i mire ne letrat me vlere, se sa investimi ne obligacione apo instrumenta te tregut te parase. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe fondet e aksioneve, sot, jane investimet afat-gjata me te perdorshme.

----------


## Gerrard

Cfare eshte aksioni ?

Aksioni eshte leter me vlere qe perfaqeson pjese pronesie ne nje kompani. Nese nje kompani eshte e suksesshme, aksioneret (pronaret) mund te fitojne ne dy menyra:

-Nga rritja e çmimit te aksionit ne treg,

-Nga kalimi i nje pjese te fitimit te saj per aksioneret ne formen e dividentit.

Neqoftese nje kompani deshton, aksioneret mund te humbasin te gjithe vleren e aksioneve, por ata nuk pergjigjen per borxhin e kompanise.

----------


## Gerrard

Fondet e investimeve qe investojne ne obligacione quhen fonde te obligacioneve. Nje kuote (aksion) i fondit te obligacioneve perfaqeson pronesi, ne nje bashkesi obligacionesh dhe letrash te tjera me vlere te ngjashme te portofolit te fondit. Fondet e obligacioneve tentojne te jene me te qendrueshme se sa fondet e aksioneve dhe, shpesh, sjellin te ardhura ne menyre te rregullt. Per keto arsye, investitoret shpesh perdorin fondet e obligacioneve per te diversifikuar portofolin, sepse keto fonde ofrojne nje qendrueshmeri te ardhurash, ose investojne per synime afat-mesme. Ashtu si fondet e aksioneve, edhe fondet e obligacioneve kane risk, ku investitori mund te fitoje ose te humbase nga ky investim.

Cfare eshte obligacioni ?

Obligacioni eshte nje lloj letre me vlere me tiparet e kredise. Pra, obligacioni eshte nje instrument borxhi. Kur blihet nje obligacion, do te thote se paraja eshte dhene hua ne favor te kompanise, qeverise qendrore apo lokale qe ka emetuar obligacionin. Ne shkembim te perdorimit te kesaj paraje, emetuesi premton te ripaguaje shumen e marre hua, (ose principalin, qe ndyshe mund te njihet si vlera nominale e obligacionit) ne nje date te caktuar maturimi. Pervec kesaj, emetuesi premton te beje pagesa periodike te interesit per sa kohe do te shlyhet shuma e marre hua.

Llojet e riskut

Pasi nje obligacion emetohet per here te pare, ai mund te tregtohet. Nese nje obligacion tregtohet perpara se ai te maturohet, mund te kete nje vlere me te madhe ose me te vogel se sa cmimi i paguar per te. Ne çmimin e nje obligacioni qe tregtohet mund te ndikojne disa lloje risku.

Risku i normes se interesit. Lidhja ndermjet cmimeve te obligacioneve dhe normave te interesit eshte ne perpjestim te zhdrejte. Kur normat e interesit ulen, vlera e obligacionit, zakonisht, rritet. Kur normat e interesit rriten, vlera e obligacionit, zakonisht, ulet.

Sa me i gjate te jete afati i maturimit te obligacionit, aq me shume tenton te luhatet cmimi i tij si rezultat i ndryshimit te normave te interesit te tregut. Mirepo, ndonese obligacionet afat-gjate tentojne te luhaten ne vlere me shume se obligacionet afat-shkurter, ato tentojne te kene produktivitet me te larte per te kompensuar kete risk.

Krejt ndryshe nga obligacioni, fondi i obligacioneve nuk ka nje afat maturimi te percaktuar. Mirepo, ai ka nje afat mesatar maturimi te portofolit, qe perfaqeson mesataren e te gjithe datave te maturimit te obligacioneve qe jane ne portofolin e fondit. Ne pergjithesi, sa me i gjate afati mesatar i portofolit te fondit, aq me i ndjeshem do te jete cmimi i aksioneve te fondit ndaj ndryshimeve te normave te interesit dhe aq me shume do te luhaten ne vlere kuotat (aksionet) e fondit.

Risku i kredibilitetit. Ky risk ka lidhje me kredibilitetin e emetuesit te obligacionit dhe aftesine e tij per te paguar interesin dhe per te ripaguar borxhin. Ne qofte se nje emetues obligacioni eshte i pazoti te ripaguaje principalin apo te paguaje ne kohe interesin, thuhet se obligacioni eshte ne kushte mospagimi. Renia e kredibilitetit te emetuesit mund te shkaktoje renie ne cmimin e obligacionit.

Si rrjedhim, fondet e obligacioneve duke patur ne portofol obligacione, te emetuara nga emetues me kredibilitet te ndryshem, mund te perjetojne nje renie te vleres neto te mjeteve te tyre.

Risku i parapagimit. Risku i parapagimit perfaqeson mundesine qe pronari i obligacionit te rimarre nga emetuesi principalin e tij te investuar perpara dates se maturimit te obligacionit. (Disa obligacione e kane kete tipar kerkimi nga ana e emetuesit). Kjo mund te ndodhe, atehere, kur normat e interesit bien, duke i dhene emetuesit nje mundesi per te marre para borxh me nje norme interesi me te ulet, se sa ai paguante per borxhin aktual. Si rrjedhim, pronari i obligacionit nuk do te marre me pagesa interesi nga investimi. Gjithashtu, kjo detyron qe cdo riinvestim ne treg do te behet me norma interesi me te ulta, se sa eshte bere investimi fillestar.

Nese nje fond obligacionesh mban nje obligacion qe ka tiparin e parapagimit (kerkimit), fondit mund t'i duhet te riinvestoje parate ne nje obligacion qe ka produktivitet me te ulet.

----------


## Gerrard

Nje kuote e fondit te tregut te parase perfaqeson pronesi ne nje bashkesi letrash me vlere me afat te shkurter, qe mbartin interes ne perberje te portofolit te fondit. Fondet e tregut te parase jane me te pershtatshme per investime dhe qellime kursimi afat-shkurtera, ose per situata kur ju kerkoni te ruani vleren e investimit, nderkohe qe fitoni te ardhura nga ky investim. Krahasuar me fondet e tjera, keto fonde jane relativisht me pak riskore. Ne pergjithesi, fondet e tregut te parase jane te dobishme, si pjese e nje programi financiar personal te diversifikuar, qe perfshin krahas investimeve me afat te gjate, edhe keto investime me afat te shkurter.

Cfare eshte nje instrument i tregut te parase?

Nje instrument i tregut te parase perfaqeson nje deftese borxhi afat shkurter te emetuar nga qeveria qendrore, qeverite lokale, institucionet financiare dhe kompanite me kredibilitet te larte. Instrumentat e tregut te parase kane nje afat maturimi me pak se 12 muaj. Keto instrumenta jane relativisht stabel, per shkat te afatit te shkurter te maturimit dhe cilesise se larte.



Risqet e fondit te tregut parase

Natyra afat-shkurter e investimeve te tregut parase i ben fondet e tregut te parase me te qendrueshme, se cdo tip tjeter fondi.

Per te ndihmuar ne ruajtjen e vleres se investimit fillestar, fondet e tregut te parase duhet detyrimisht te plotesojne standarte ne cilesine e kredibilitetit te instrumentit te emetuar, ne maturim dhe diversifikim. Shumica e fondeve te tregut te parase kerkohet te investojne te pakten 95% te mjeteve te tyre ne Bono Thesari dhe letra me vlere te emetuara nga kompani me kredibilitet te larte. Ne pergjithesi, nje fond i tregut te parase nuk mund te investoje ne letra me vlere me maturim me te madh se 365 dite, dhe maturimi mesatar nuk duhet t'i kaloje 90 dite. Te gjithe keto faktore ndihmojne ne minimizimin e riskut. Fondet e tregut te parase nuk sigurohen nga qeveria.

----------


## Gerrard

Fondet nderkombetare te investimeve te aksioneve dhe obligacioneve ju ofrojne nje menyre per te investuar ne tregjet e huaja te letrave me vlere. Nderkombetarizimi i investimeve ofron diversitet dhe mundesi per nje norme fitimi me te larte.

Investimet ne tregjet e huaja, gjithashtu, kane risk. Investitoret e nje vendi te caktuar, mund te blejne letra me vlere ne monedhe te huaj, si rrjedhim, investimet e tyre jane edhe subjekt i riskut te ndyshimit te kurseve te kembimit. Luhatjet ne kurset e kembimit te monedhes mund te kene nje efekt te rendesishem mbi normen e fitimit te investitorit. Disa fonde nderkombetare perpiqen te kompensojne kete efekt me ane te transaksioneve mbrojtese.

Investimi ne tregjet e huaja mund te shkaktoje kosto shtese per shkak te kerkesave te vecanta qe ka aktiviteti i fondit ne nje vend tjeter te huaj; dhe ketu mund te ushtrojne ndikimin e tyre, politikat dhe situatat e paqendrueshme ekonomike, vecanerisht ne tregjet ne zhvillim. 


Struktura e nje fondi investimesh


Zakonisht, nje fond investimi nuk eshte nje shoqeri aksionere, pra korporate. Por, si dhe ne rastin e cdo korporate, pasuria e fondit i perket investitoreve, te cilet gezojne te gjitha perfitimet. Ne ndryshim nga shoqerite aksionere, te gjitha fondet e investimeve administrohen ne emer e per llogari te tyre nga shoqerite administruese.

----------


## Gerrard

Fondet e investimit perfaqesojne nje nga skemat e investimit kolektiv ne letrat me vlere. Pervec tyre, ekzistojne edhe : shoqerite e investimeve (ose kompanite me fund te mbyllur), si dhe forma te tjera te investimit kolektiv, sic mund te jene trustet (ose unit investmen trusts).

Shoqeria e investimeve (ose kompania me fund te mbyllur) perfaqeson nje shoqeri, aksionet e se ciles shiten publikisht si dhe aksionet e tjera. Si rezultat, çmimi i aksionit te kesaj shoqerie, luhatet mbi bazen e kerkeses dhe ofertes. Nese cmimi i aksionit eshte me i larte se vlera e mjeteve te fondit, atehere fondi eshte i mbivleresuar; nese cmimi i aksionit eshte me i vogel se mjetet, atehere ai eshte i nenvleresuar. Mjetet e shoqerise se investimeve administrohen nga nje profesionist ose nje grup profesionistesh, te cilet zgjedhin investime te tilla: si aksione dhe obligacione per te arritur objektivat e fondit.

Eksperienca boterore njeh edhe forma te tjera te investimeve kolektive si:

Trusti (apo unit investment trust UIT), eshte nje forme e investimit kolektiv, i cili ble nje portofol te caktuar aksionesh ose obligacionesh. Trusti i mban letrat me vlere deri ne daten e mbarimit te tij. Kur nje trust shperndahet, te ardhurat nga letrat me vlere u paguhen aksionereve. Trustet kane nje numer te caktuar kuotash, ose aksionesh, te cilat u shiten investitoreve me oferte fillestare publike. Nese disa aksionere rimarrin kuotat, trusti ose sponsori i tij mund t'i bleje ato dhe t'i riofroje per publikun.

----------


## Gerrard

Synimet

Percaktimi i synimeve tuaja financiare eshte hapi i pare per te patur nje investim te suksesshem. Ju mund te keni synime immediate, si: pagimi i kestit per huane e shtepise, ose krijimi i nje fondi emergjence. Ju, gjithashtu, mund te keni synime afat-gjata, si: pagesat per arsimimin e femijeve, apo sigurimi i mjeteve monetare per kohen e pensionit. Percaktimi i synimeve do t'ju jape mundesine te llogaritni sa para ju nevojiten per te investuar, sa do te fitoni nga investimet tuaja, dhe kur ju nevojiten keto para.

Hapi tjeter eshte berja e nje projekt plani investimi per te plotesuar qellimet tuaja. Nje plan hartohet duke patur parasysh situaten e tanishme financiare dhe ku ju pretendoni te arrini ne te ardhmen. Pervec kesaj, plani juaj duhet te reflektoje faktorin kohe, situaten financiare dhe qendrimin tuaj ndaj riskut te investimit. Percaktimi i qellimeve tuaja dhe ideja per te hartuar nje plan investimi sa me fitimprures dhe me me pak risk; vendosmeria dhe shpejtesia ne marrjen e vendimit eshte e rendesishme sepse - Sa me shpejt ju te filloni investimin, aq me gjate parate tuaja do te punojne per ju.



Synimet dhe faktori kohe

Pergjithesisht, synimet financiare jane te lidhura me faktorin kohe, pra me faktin se sa kohe eshte ne dispozicion te investimit. P.sh, nese dikush ne moshen 35 vjeç mendon per kohen e pensionit, ai vendos te investoje dhe ka ne dispozicion nje hapsire kohore prej 30 vjetesh, nese mosha e daljes ne pension eshte 65 vjeç. Faktori kohe eshte teper i rendesishme ne procesin e investimit, sepse ndikon ne menyren dhe llojin e investimit qe do te zgjidhet. Veçanerisht, nje afat kohor me i shkurter dikton investime konservatore, ndersa nje periudhe me e gjate ju lejon te merrni persiper me shume risk.



Risku dhe fitimi, lidhja e ndersjellte

Marrja e nje vendimi investimi me synimin per te fituar, mbart me vete edhe risk. Po keshtu, te gjitha fondet e investimit krahas mundesise per te fituar, mbartin riskun e investimit duke perfshire edhe mundesine e humbjes se principalit. Ky parim baze i investimeve njihet si lidhje e ndersjellte mes riskut dhe fitimit. Kur ju hartoni nje plan investimi, parashtroni pikepamjet tuaja personale ne lidhje me qendrimin ndaj riskut te investimit. A eshte me mire nje investim me risk te ulet, apo nje investim me nje fitim te larte, ose a mund te toleroni humbjet afat-shkurtra per nje fitim potencial afat-gjate?

Akumulimi

Investimi afat-gjate eshte i lidhur me procesin e akumulimit.

Akumulimi eshte fitimi mbi fitimin e investuar. Psh. nese ju investoni 1000$ me nje norme interesi 5% ne vit, investimi juaj fillestar vleresohet 1050 $ pas nje viti. Gjate vitit te dyte, supozojme se do te marrim te njejten norme interesi, fitimet bazohen jo mbi investimin fillestar prej 1000 $ por gjithashtu edhe mbi 50$, mbi fitimet e vitit te pare. Me kalimin e kohes, procesi i akumulimit mund te sjelle rritje te rendesishme ne vleren e investimit.

----------


## Gerrard

Vendimi per te investuar ne nje fond investimesh kushtezohet nga tre synime baze, me te cilat duhet te perballet cdo investitor.

Synimi nr.1: Dalja ne pension

Shumica e individeve blejne kuota te fondeve te investimeve per qellime afat-gjata, vecanerisht, per te siguruar mjete jetese gjate kohes se pensionit. Vleresohet se pensionistit, i nevojiten 70 deri 80% e totalit te te ardhurave qe merr para daljes ne pension (duke mos marre parasysh llogaritjen e tatimit) per te bere nje jete me se normale ne pleqeri. Nese mosha e daljes ne pension eshte 65 vjeç, dhe mosha mesatare e jetes eshte 78 vjeç, duhet te planifikoni per te perdorur kursimet e pleqerise per te pakten 13 vjet. Per te siguruar keto mjete (fondin per pension), individet perdorin nje kombinim te burimeve, si: perfitimet nga sigurimet shoqerore, te rezultuara nga kontributi i detyrueshem i individit dhe nga punedhenesi gjate kohes se punes, si dhe kursimet personale, perfshire llogarite individuale te pensionit (kontributet vullnetare) dhe investimet e ndryshme, sic mund te jete investimi ne nje fond.

Synimi nr.2: Arsimimi

Shume prinder dhe gjysher perdorin fondet e investimeve per te investuar per arsimimin e femijeve te tyre ne kolegje dhe universitete. Faktori kohe konsiderohet themelor, kur investohet per shkollimin e femijve: duke mendur qe ne momentet e para te jetes se femijes, ju keni ne dispozicion nje afat kohor prej 18 vjetesh per te investuar dhe per te arritur kete synim.

Synimet e investitoreve te fondit te investimeve

(ne rezultatet e anketimeve te bera, investitoret kane bere me shume se nje zgjedhje)

84% Te ardhura suplementare per pension

26% Pagesa per shpenzime arsimimi

9% Shpenzimet e jetes se perditeshme

7% Per te blere shtepi ose prona te patundeshme.

Synimi nr.3: Rezervat emergjente dhe qellimet e tjera afat shkurtra

Rezervat e emergjences jane mjete qe mund te nevojiten ne raste te papritur. Shume investitore investojne ne fondet e tregut te parase per rezervat e tyre. Investime te pershtateshme per qellimet afat shkurtera mund te jene ose vetem fondet e tregut te parase, ose dhe nje kombinim me fondet e obligacioneve me afat te shkurter

Keshilla Investimi

Profesioniste te tille si tregtaret e aksioneve, planifikuesit financiar, bankat ose agjentet e sigurimit mund tju ndihmojne te analizoni nevojat tuaja financiare, objektivat dhe t'ju rekomandojne fondet qe u pershtaten synimeve tuaja. Pervec tyre, fondi mund te ndihmoje direkt investitoret potenciale, ose mund t'i shese aksionet nepermjet joprofesionisteve.

Nese ju preferoni ta beni kete vete, investigoni mbi fondet e investimeve dhe blini kuota (aksione) me ane te telefonit, postes ose kompjuterit personal. Shume fonde mund te kontaktohen direkt per blerjen e kuotave.

----------


## Gerrard

Nje metode sistematike per nje investim afat-gjate, qe perfaqeson praktiken e te investuarit te nje shume te caktuar parash ne investime te njejta, ne intervale te rregullta kohe, pavaresisht nga kushtet e tregut quhet mesatarizim i kostos. Sipas mesatarizimit te kostos, shuma qe investohet eshte gjithmone e njejte, prandaj, nje investitor ble me shume aksione, kur cmimi eshte i ulet dhe me pak kur cmimi eshte i larte. Me kalimin e kohes, mesatarizimi i kostos ka mundesi te zvogeloje koston mesatare te kuotes (aksionit) per investitorin e fondit te investimit. Megjithate, kur tregjet pesojne renie, perkeqesim, mesatarizimi i kostos nuk siguron fitim dhe as nuk ju mbron kundrejt humbjes.

"Bli lire, shit shtrenjte" mund te ngjaje si nje keshille e mire, por dhe investitoret me eksperience shpesh nuk kane mundesi te kapin piket me te ulta dhe me te larta te tregut ne nje nivel te sakte dhe te qendrueshem. Prandaj vendosja e nje shume fikse parash ne nje fond aksionesh ose obligacionesh, sipas nje menyre te rregullt, njihet gjeresisht si menyra me e mire se sa perpjekjet per "gjetjen e momentit te tregut". Mirepo, ju gjithmone duhet te merrni ne konsiderate aftesite tuaja financiare per te vazhduar berjen e rregullt te investimeve, ne periudhat, kur nivelet e çmimeve jane te ulta.

Perdorimi i metodes se mesatarizimit te kostos eshte i lehte. Ne fakt, ju mund ta beni kete, duke perdorur sherbimet automatike te investimeve, te cilat disponohen nga shumica e fondeve te investimeve.





Nje shembull i mesatarizimit te kostos

Le te supozojme se nje investitor vendos 100$ ne muaj ne te njejtin fond investimi per gjashte muaj me rradhe. Cmimi i aksionit disa muaj eshte rritur dhe ne disa te tjere eshte ulur. Tabela me poshte tregon se si mund te kishte vepruar, ky investitor hipotetik

Muajt Investimi Cmimi aksionit Nr. i aksioneve te blera

1.......... $ 100 ............$ 10....................... 10

2 ..........$ 100 ............$ 8 .........................12,50

3 ..........$ 100 ............$ 5...........................20

4.......... $ 100............ $ 10 ........................10

5 ..........$ 100............ $ 16 ........................6.25

6 ..........$ 100............ $ 10..........................10

Rezultati:

Total i shumes investuar: $ 600

Numri i aksioneve te zoteruara: 68.75

Kostoja mesatare per aksion : $ 8.72

Cmimi korent i aksionit: $ 10.

----------


## Gerrard

Nje investim mund tju ndihmoje te arrini qellimet tuaja financiare, por fondet e investimit dhe tregjet e aksioneve dhe obligacioneve nuk jane nje rruge automatike per siguri financiare. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe nje pjese e rendesishme e planit tuaj ka te beje me nje parashikim real mbi te ardhmen e gjendjes se fondeve dhe te tregut.

Treguesit e gjendjes

Totali i te ardhurave (kthimeve), pergjithesisht, konsiderohet si matesi me i mire i gjendjes se fondit, sepse eshte treguesi me i kapshem. Ne totalin e te ardhurave perfshihen shperndarjet e dividentit dhe te fitimeve nga kapitali, si dhe cdo ndryshim ne vleren neto te aseteve te fondit. Shperndarja e dividentit vjen si rezultat i interesave dhe dividenteve te fituar nga letrat me vlere te mbajtura nga nje fond, si dhe nga fitimet kapital, te cilat perfaqesojne cdo fitim neto qe rezulton nga shitja e letrave me vlere te mbajtura nga fondi. Totali i te ardhurave, i shprehur ne perqindje ndaj investimit fillestar ne nje fond, perfaqeson ndryshimin ne vleren e investimeve per nje periudhe te dhene kohe, duke mare parasysh cdo shperndarje te riinvestuar ne fond. Totali i te ardhurave mat rritjet dhe reniet ne vleren e investimit me kalimin e kohes, pasi jane zbritur me pare shpenzimet.

Produktiviteti (Yield) ose norma e fitimit eshte treguesi i te ardhurave neto (dividente dhe interesa minus shpenzimet) te fituara nga letrat me vlere te portofolit te fondit gjate nje periudhe te caktuar, i shprehur si perqindje ndaj vleres neto te mjeteve te fondit.

Ceshtje qe duhet te mbahen parasysh ne lidhje me gjendjen

Njohja e gjendjes se fondit ne te kaluaren nuk eshte aq vendimtare sa mund te mendohet. Te dhenat e paraqitura ne prospektus, reklamat, renditja e fondit sipas shkalles se riskut tregojne se sa mire eshte paraqitur fondi ne te kaluaren. Studimet tregojne se e ardhmja shpesh eshte e ndryshme. Nje fond qe sivjet mund te jete "numri nje", vitin tjeter mund te renditet nga mesi, ose te jete nje fond nen mesataren. Nuk eshte e thene se rezultatet e mira te nje viti do te jene domosdoshmerisht dhe vitin tjeter.

Norma e fitimit te investimeve afat-shkurtra nuk mund te flase per tere historine e fondit. Duke pare ecurine e fondit per nje periudhe me te gjate kohe, p.sh. 10 vjet, kjo mund te jape nje tablo me te mire per gjendjen e fondit gjate luhatjeve te tregut. Ndjekja e ndryshimeve ne normen e fitimit vit pas viti eshte nje menyre e mire per te pare se sa i qendrueshem ka qene ky tregues.

----------


## Gerrard

Eshte logjike qe lloji me i sigurte i investimit eshte ai lloj qe synon te ruaje parate tuaja. Megjithate, keto lloje investimesh nuk mund te ofrojne nje mbrojtje te mjaftueshme kundrejt nje risku qe shfaqet shpesh: inflacionit.

Tatim i padukshem

Inflacioni eshte nje tatim i padukshem, qe gerryen ose bren fuqine blerese te cdo investimit. P.sh, vendos 1000$ depozite dhe fiton 5% interes, por inflacioni eshte 2% ne vit. Megjithese, kjo para do te sjelle nje fitim prej 50$ interesa pas nje viti, inflacioni e zbret vleren aktuale te 50$ te fituara ne 49$. Pervec kesaj, investimi fillestar prej 1000$, gjithashtu do te gerryhet nga inflacioni prej 2% ne vit, duke zbritur ne 980$. Prandaj, pas nje viti llogaria juaj do te kete nje gjendje prej 1050$, por per shkak te inflanionit fuqia e saj blerese eshte vetem 1029$. Ky eshte efekti i riskut te inflacionit. Per te ruajtur fuqine blerese te investimit, totali i normes se fitimit duhet te ece me ritmet e normes se inflacionit.

Efektet e inflacionit

Nese ne nje vit te caktuar, norma e inflacionit eshte 3.1%, (duke marre parasysh nje norme te ulet), tabela e meposhtme tregon se si norma e inflacionit do te ndikoje ne vite duke e gerryer, vleften reale te 1000$ me shume se sa ¼ ne 10 vjet.

Ne kete shume vitesh. Vlefta e 1000$ do jete

5.................................................  ......854 $

10................................................  .....730 $

15................................................  ....624 $

20................................................  ....533 $

25................................................  ....455 $

30................................................  ....389 $

35................................................  ....332 $

40................................................  ....284 $

----------


## Gerrard

Te pakten nje here ne vit, eshte nje ide e mire per te paraqitur nje plan te investimeve. Per shkak se investime te ndryshme rriten me hapa te ndryshme, shperndarja korente e parave tuaja midis fondeve te aksioneve, obligacioneve dhe te tregut te parase mund te mos korespondoje me investimin fillestar tuajin. Nese kjo ndodh me investimet tuaja, ndoshta do tju nevojitet te rishperndani disa para per te sjelle perseri investimin tuaj ne perputhje me planin qe keni hartuar.

Ndryshimi i menyres se jeteses

Nese ju beni nje ndryshim te rendesishem ne jete, eshte koha te rivleresoni situaten tuaj te pergjithshme financiare. Disa shembuj te zakonshem te ndryshimeve jane si me poshte:
#
# -ndryshimet ne kariere

-dalja ne pension

-martesa ose divorci

-berja e nje femije

-fillimi i biznesit tuaj

-futja ne kolegj ose pagesa e mesimit per femijen.

Shumica e ketyre evenimenteve jane te mjaftueshme per te ndikuar:

    *  
    * ne aftesine tuaj per te investuar,
    *  
    * ne faktorin kohe, dhe
    *  
    * ne tablone e pergjithshme financiare, qofte me afat te shkurter apo te gjate kohe.

Nuk eshte e lehte te gjesh kohen e pershtatshme per te ripare planet tuaja te investimeve, kur ju gjendeni ne ndonje prej ketyre ndryshimeve te jetes, por kjo eshte e vlefshme te behet. Ju nuk do te donit te hyni ne nje faze te re te jetes suaj me nje plan te projektuar per kushte te tjera.

Me ne fund, qenia ne kontakt me vendosjen e aseteve tuaja do te ndihmoje gjendjen dhe nivelin e riskut te portofolit tuaj te pergjithshem, i cili reflekton qellimet dhe parashikimet tuaja.

----------


## Gerrard

Fondet e investimeve shperndajne cdo vit dy tipe baze te ardhurash te tatueshme per aksioneret: dividentet e zakonshem dhe fitimet nga kapitali. Keto dy lloj shperndarjesh raportohen ne menyre te ndryshme si te ardhura te tatueshme.

Shperndarjet

Shperndarjet e dividentit fillimisht vijne nga interesat dhe dividentet e fituara nga letrat me vlere ne portofolin e fondit pasi zbriten shpenzimet. Keto pagesa duhet te raportohen si dividente ndaj te ardhurave tuaja te tatueshme.

Shperndarjet e fitimeve mbi kapitalin perfaqesojne fitimet neto te fondit nga shitja e letrave me vlere te mbajtura ne portofol per me shume se nje vit. Kur fitimet nga keto shitje jane me te medha se humbjet, ato u shperndahen aksionereve.

Ne kohen e pagimit te tatimit, fondi juaj i investimeve do tju dergoje nje formular, i cili tregon se cilat lloj fitimesh do te raportohen si te ardhura te tatueshme. Ju raportoni dividentet e zakonshme si te ardhura nga dividenti, qe sherben si baze e te ardhurave te tatueshme, si dhe shperndarjet e fitimeve mbi kapitalin si fitime kapitali me afat te gjate, pavaresisht se sa kohe keni qe mbani aksionet e fondit. Duke filluar nga vitet 90-te, shume sisteme tatimore tatojne fitimet nga kapitali me norma te ndryshme, ne krahasim me te ardhurat e zakonshme. Ne keto raste, fondet e investimeve duhet te bejne dallim te te ardhurave nga dividentet, me te ardhurat nga kapitali.



Tatimi ne lidhje me shitjet dhe kembimet e kuotave

Kur ju shisni kuotat (aksionet) e fondit te investimeve, ju mund te realizoni nje fitim ose humbje nga diferenca e cmimit te kuotave te shitura. Nje kembim kuotash nga nje fond te nje tjeter brenda te njejtes familje fondi tatohet ne te njejten forme sikur ju te shisni kuotat dhe te blini kuota te reja me keto te ardhura. Ju jeni pergjegjes per tatimin mbi cdo fitim kapitali te realizuar nga shitja, tamam sic ndodh me shitjen e letrave me vlere. Humbjet mund te perdoren per te kompesuar fitimet e tjera ne vitin ne vazhdim dhe ne vitin pasardhes.

Masa e fitimit apo humbjes nga kapitali percaktohet si diference mes "cmimit baze" te kuotave (ne pergjithesi, cmimi origjinal i blerjes) dhe cmimit te shitjes. Per te percaktuar fitimin apo humbjen nga shitja e kuotave, eshte e rendesishme te njohim cmimin baze.

Regjistrimi i te dhenave

Regjistrimi i te dhenave eshte vendimtar per llogaritjen e tatimeve ne lidhje me investimet ne fond. Per te llogaritur fitimet dhe humbjet nga kapitali, ju nevojitet nje regjistrim i plote i blerjeve dhe shitjeve te kuotave tuaja ne fond. Fatmiresisht, fondet ju sigurojne te gjitha regjistrimet qe ju nevojiten per te llogaritur cmimin baze, dhe ju duhet t'i mbani keto regjistrime. Disa fonde ofrojne informacion mbi cmimin baze per aksioneret e tyre, ose kalkulojne fitimet dhe humbjet e llogaritura per kuotat e shitura, si nje sherbim te vecante.

Llogaritja e cmimit baze

Duke mos marre parasysh pagesat e ndryshme, cmimi baze i kuotes (aksionit) te fondit te investimit eshte thjesht cmimi i blerjes. Nese ne kohen e blerjes se kuotes (aksionit) ka komisione apo tarifa te ndryshme per te paguar, ato do perfshihen ne cmimin baze.

Le te supozojme qe ju keni blere 100 kuota te Fondit Blu-Chips me 10$ secili dhe paguat nje komision apo tarife prej 2%, ose 20$ mbi blerjen. Cmimi baze per cdo kuote do te jete 10.2$ (1020$ pjesetuar me 100).

Nese ju me vone shisni keto 100 kuota per 1500$, fitimi kapital per kuotat tuaja do te jete 480$ (1500-1020)$.

Kur ju ri-investoni dividentet dhe fitimin nga kapitali, per te blere me shume kuota, mos harroni te perfshini koston e atyre kuotave ne cmimin baze te llogarise suaj.

----------


## Gerrard

Prospektuset e Fondit te Investimeve dhe Raportet per aksioneret

Per te mbrojtur investitoret, te gjithe fondet e investimeve rregullohen dhe mbikqyren nga Qeveria nepermjet Komisionit te Letrave me Vlere. Si pjese e legjislacionit te tregut te kapitalit, te gjithe fondet duhet te ofrojne dy lloj dokumetash per investitoret aktuale dhe ata potenciale : prospektusin dhe raportin per aksioneret.

Prospektusi i nje fondi investimesh permban informacion mbi synimet e fondit, komisionet dhe shpenzimet, strategjite e investimit dhe risqet, po ashtu dhe informacionin mbi menyren e blerjes dhe te shitjes se kuotave.

Cdo investitor, perpara se te investoje ne nje fond investimesh, duhet te siguroje dhe te lexoje prospektusin me te fundit te fondit.

Nga ana tjeter, Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere kerkon qe nje fond te ofroje nje prospektus sa me te plote dhe me te dhena te sakta, me synim mbrojtjen e interesave te investitoreve.

Raportet vjetore dhe gjashtemujore per aksioneret dokumentojne gjendjen me te fundit te fondit duke perfshire dhe informacione te tjera te rendesishme. Nga kontrolli i ketyre raporteve ju mund te mesoni nese nje fond ka qene efektiv ne plotesimin e synimeve dhe strategjive te investimit te pershkruara ne prospektusin e fondit.

Cfare kerkohet ne raportin per aksionerin

Raportet per aksionerin, kryesisht, perfshijne dy tipe baze informacioni:

-pasqyren financiare te fondit

-nje liste te letrave me vlere qe mban fondi ne portofolin e tij per periudhen kontabile me te fundit.

Raporti vjetor tregon faktoret dhe strategjite e investimit qe kane ndikuar ne gjendjen e fondit per periudhen qe mbulon ky raport. Gjithashtu, ne nje raport vjetor te fondit perfshihet nje grafik qe krahason gjendjen e fondit ne fund te cdo periudhe te kaluar 10 vjecare (ose qe nga viti qe fondi ka filluar te operoje) me nje ose me shume tregues te tregut, te tille si indeksi S& P 500, ose indekse te tjera. Grafiku supozon nje investim prej 10.000 $ i bere ne fillim te vitit te pare fiskal. Grafiku shoqerohet me te dhenat e normes se fitimit per nje, 5 dhe 10 vjet. Komisioni i Letrave me Vlere kerkon qe diskutimi i gjendjes dhe grafikut te ofrohen ose ne raportin e aksionerit ose ne prospektusin; shumica e fondeve e perfshijne ate ne raportet e aksionerit.

Gazetat, Revistat, Raportet e Pavarura dhe adresat ne Internet

Pervec prospektuseve te fondit dhe raporteve per aksionerin, ekzistojne dhe shume burime te tjera te informacionit per fondin e investimit, te vlefshme per investitoret. Askush nuk te ndalon per te lexuar prospektusin dhe raportet e aksionerit.

Informacioni qe jepet ne gazeta, revista, raporte te pavarura, internet dhe burime te tjera te jashtme te informacionit mund te jene te vlefshme, sepse ato ofrojne nje pamje te qarte per investitoret dhe publikun ne pergjithesi, duke krijuar mundesi krahasimi me fonde te ndryshme.

Gazetat dhe Revistat

Ne shume gazeta, revista te biznesit dhe publikime financiare jepet informacion mbi fondet e investimit. Ato mund te jene burim informacioni mbi tendencat e fondeve, masen e shpenzimeve, klasifikimet dhe profilet e fondeve te ndryshme.

Gazetat mund te jene menyre e mire per te ndikuar ne gjendjen e fondit te investimit. Shumica e botimeve ditore publikojne ne seksionet e tyre financiare cmimet dhe gjendjet me te fundit te kuotave te fondit te investimit.

Ne disa letra, cmimi i kuotes (NAV) identifikohet si cmim i shitjes apo ofertes, qe perfaqeson shumen per kuote qe ju mund te merrni nese ju e shisni ate (duke zbritur cdo pagese apo komision rimbursimi). Gjithashtu, i listuar eshte ne gazete dhe cmimi i blerjes apo cmimi i kerkeses, qe perfaqeson cmimin qe investitoret paguajne per te blere kuotat. Ky cmim perfshin dhe pagesat mbi shitjet.

Informacioni online

Shume fonde investimesh kane adrese ne internet. Ju mund te shfrytezoni informacionin dhe prospektet e raportet vjetore. Disa fonde perdorin internetin per te ofruar material edukativ dhe per te lejuar transaksione per aksioneret. Informacioni i fondit, gjithashtu, mund te gjendet ne faqet e internetit te Komisionit te Letrave me Vlere.

Informacioni shtese

Nese ju doni me shume informacion se sa ne prosperkt, mund t'i kerkoni fondit informacion shtese, te cilen fondi jua dergon falas. Pjesa me e madhe e ketij informacioni eshte teknik, por perfshin shume detaje rreth fondit te tilla si:

-Informacion shtese mbi letrat me vlere, risqet dhe politikat;

-Pasqyrat financiare te audituara te fondit;

-Letrat me vlere te portofolit te fondit;

-Informacion rreth ndonje personi, i cili zoteron 5% ose me shume te kuotave te fondit.

----------


## Gerrard

Kur blini kuota te fondit, ju paguani shpenzimet per pjesemarrje ne kete fond. Ekzistojne dy tipe kostosh:

    *  
    * shpenzimet per transaksionet e aksionerit, ose pagesat e shitblerjes dhe tarifat e transaksioneve (shpenzime, te cilat paguhen kur blihen, shiten ose kembehen kuotat e fondit),
    *  
    * shpenzime te aktivitetit, qe perfaqesojne koston e drejtimit te fondit (shpenzime, te cilat paguhen nderkohe qe jeni pjesemarres ne fond).

Tabela e tarifave te fondit te investimeve

Tarifat dhe shpenzimet e fondit te investimeve sipas ligjit duhet te publikohen, te behen te njohura ne nje tabele tarifash ne krye te prospektusit te fondit. Kjo tabele eshte e standartizuar, gje e cila lehteson krahasimin e kostove te fondeve te ndryshme.

Pjesa e pare e tabeles, zakonisht, tregon pagesat e shitblerjes.

Ka fond, te cilat nuk aplikojne pagesa te tilla. Por, kjo s'do te thote se nuk kane shpenzime te aktivitetit.

Kur fondit te investimeve i behet nje pagese shitblerje, ai, zakonisht, do ta perdore per te paguar komisione per njerezit, te cilet shesin kuotat e fondit per aksioneret, si dhe per te perballuar kostot e marketingut.

Pjesa e dyte e tabeles tregon llojet e shpenzimeve te aktivitetit, qe do te paguhen, nderkohe qe investohet ne fond. Tabela tregon shpenzimet si perqindje ndaj mjeteve te fondit, ne pergjithesi, per vitin me te fundit financiar. Ne kete menyre, tabela do te tregoje tarifen e manaxhimit (te cilat paguhen per manaxhimin e portofolit te fondit), krahas me tarifat dhe shpenzimet e tjera.

Ndikimi i tarifave dhe shpenzimeve ne vendimin tuaj

Cdo fond investimesh ka tarifat dhe shpenzimet e veta. Tarifat dhe shpenzimet ulin normen totale te fitimit ne fond. Cdo investitor duhet te vendose nese kosto per t'u bere pronar ne nje fond eshte e pranueshme per te ose jo. Nje fond me nje kosto me te larte mund te sjelle per ju me shume para, bile dhe pas kontabilizimit te kostove qe paguani, se sa nje fond me nje kosto me te ulet. Gjithashtu, e kunderta mund te jete e vertete.

Disa investitore preferojne te paguajne shpenzime me te larta, p.sh. per tipe te caktuara fondesh, te cilat kerkojne nje pune suplementare per manaxheret e saj, sic jane fondet nderkombetare te aksioneve, qe kerkojne pune kerkimore te sofistikuar. Gjithashtu, mund te pranojne te paguajne me shume per fonde, te cilat ofrojne sherbime suplementare.

Diferencimi i tarifave sipas klasave te kuotave te fondit
  	Nje fond mund te ofroje klasa te ndryshme per te njejetin fond investimesh. Klasa te tilla si klasa A, klasa B, klasa C,etj perfaqesojne pronesi ne te njejtin fond investimesh, por me tarifa te ndryshme. Kjo mund t'ju lejoje te zgjidhni ate strukture tarifash qe ju pershtatet me mire

----------

